# Canon FS100 - using external mic



## rjstrachan (Oct 30, 2008)

Does anyone have a recommendation for an external mic that is compatible w/ this camcorder? I purchased a Sony ECM-DS70P based on it's compact size and the reviews I saw at Amazon but it doesn't seem to work w/ the camera. Is this because it is not a powered mic (it doesn't require batteries)?

I need something that can rest on a table top while conducting on-camera interviews at a conference table - I don't need a camera mounted mic.

Any ideas would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.leechon.com/final-thouhts-fs100-546.htm

A series of creative solutions. He used the Azden Sgm-2x Xlr 2 Barrel Shotgun Mic, available at Amazon for $211.11 USD.


----------



## joannakat (May 15, 2009)

The Canon fs100 user guide states that you must use a condenser mic with its own power source. This means that, yes, you must use a mic that requires a battery. Otherwise, it just won't work. 

You should be able to find some good mics for a reasonable price--you probably won't need to spend as much as $200. Here's a link to some search results--http://tinyurl.com/oy3974

HTH!


----------



## joannakat (May 15, 2009)

I just used my Canon FS100 to record a performance and found that the builtin, stereo mic worked beautifully, even from a distance!

If you haven't already tried recording your interviews without the use of an external mic, you might want to give it a try--you might be surprised with the results!

Good luck, and please let us all know the outcome.


----------

